# Nikon NIKKOR-QD C 15mm f/5.6



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)

The awesome chunk of glass have tree built in filters for black and white photograghy (Yellow, Orange and Red filter)
It was prodused between 1973-1978 and from the info I have found about 3000 - 3500 were made.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 23, 2012)

Any idea why one of the smaller shade petals is "cut-off"?


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 24, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Any idea why one of the smaller shade petals is "cut-off"?



I don't quite follow, do you mean the built in lens hood?
None of them are cut off


----------

